

Building artificial wear into video games makes you scum - generalk
http://joncanady.com/2010/08/25/buying-used-video-games/

======
sophacles
Obviously we as consumers should demand that video game manufacturers stick
with their analogy better. Instead of working perfectly until first say, the
game should gradually decay, even for the original owner. That way if I want
to play a 10 year old game that I haven't maintained, I would have a far worse
experience than I went and bought a new copy.

